# Sunshine Coast - Tuesday 4th December



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I'll be on the Sunshine Coast for a few days early December and at the moment I have a spare day on Tuesday 4th December.

Any Sunshine Coasters around that are keen for a yakfish on that day and may have a spare yak available?

If so I'd love to meet up and get a bit of local guiding....

If not, does anyone know where I can hire yaks from??

cheers.


----------



## Nic (Dec 11, 2005)

Dave,
Where abouts will you be on the coast?


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I'll be around the Coolum area so ideally I'd like to check out somewhere around Noosa. May pop in and say g'day to Billybob and se if he has any rental yaks for a day exploring the Noosa River/bays.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I'm still gonna be on the SUnshine Coast next Tuesday. Anyone around and available for a fish?

If not can anyone suggest where I can hire yaks from?


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Davey,

Would love to be able to take the day off and show you around: But no chance of that I'm afriad.

If you are keen on the Maroochy river you can hire basic Yaks from this mob.

http://www.swanboathire.com.au/

It's all of 100 meters to where I caught the flaty and whiting on Monday morning. 
It's quite a nice paddle from Chambers island out to the mouth and back. The staples (flaties and bream) are around but also the chance for trevally, whiting, cod, etc

Ashley


----------

